# Crumbles



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2021)

Over the last couple of years i have been making various Crumbles myself , mainly apple and when in season other fruits .

Whilst talking with one of my work customers he mentioned that every so often he made crumbles as well , which surprised me somewhat , he then asked if i had ever tried banana crumble so said no but had wanted to make one , so today's crumble baking session was one large apple and mixed fruit one and a smaller banana crumble .
Well the banana was lovely and i will be doing another one for sure


----------



## Cathryn (7 Apr 2021)

I'm unconvinced. Banana crumble?


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I'm unconvinced. Banana crumble?



Me too, just doesn't sound 'right'. Apple and blackberry though, yummy


----------



## HMS_Dave (7 Apr 2021)

Never heard of Banana crumble before. I'd be willing to sample it, but in my head it doesn't work.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Apr 2021)

Sounds awful. I'd try it.


----------



## PK99 (7 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Over the last couple of years i have been making various Crumbles myself , mainly apple and when in season other fruits .
> 
> Whilst talking with one of my work customers he mentioned that every so often he made crumbles as well , which surprised me somewhat , he then asked if i had ever tried banana crumble so said no but had wanted to make one , so today's crumble baking session was one large apple and mixed fruit one and a smaller banana crumble .
> Well the banana was lovely and i will be doing another one for sure



Banana and apple crumble is yum.

We have loads of stewed down Victoria Plums in the freezer, we tried plum and forced rhubarb last week and it was fanastic


----------



## PK99 (7 Apr 2021)

https://app.ckbk.com/recipe/rhod64405c03s001r016/toffee-and-banana-crumble


----------



## MichaelW2 (7 Apr 2021)

Banana Crumble! Get thee behind me, Satan


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2021)

Any crumble is good with a heart-wrecking quantity of double cream.


----------



## mistyoptic (7 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Any crumble is good with a heart-wrecking quantity of *ice cream*.


FTFY


----------



## vickster (7 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Any crumble is good with a heart-wrecking quantity of double cream.


Nooooo must be custard!!


----------



## Profpointy (7 Apr 2021)

Just pollished off a rather good rhubarb crumble I made earlier in the week. Nearly as good as gooseberry crumble which I've not had for years


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Apple and quince pear is good too. The quince gives it a lovely citrussy zing.

It's even better if the fruit is foraged.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

*Banana Crumble*
*Ingredients*
4 large bananas
2 cups mixed fresh berries
Non-stick cooking spray
5 Tablespoons whole wheat flour, divided
1 cup old-fashioned rolled oats
¼ cup light brown sugar, packed
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon Pinch of salt
4 Tablespoons cold unsalted butter
⅔ cup nonfat plain yogurt
1 Tablespoon honey


https://cookingmatters.org/recipes/banana-crumble


----------



## Tribansman (8 Apr 2021)

I do savoury crumbles too. Swap the sugar for cheese and herbs...works as a topping instead of pastry for most pies, particularly fish pie. Leek, mushroom and feta crumble really good too


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Nooooo must be custard!!


We only pass this way once. We may as well enjoy it while we're here.

*DOUBLE CREAM!*


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I'm unconvinced. Banana crumble?


Try it


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Just pollished off a rather good rhubarb crumble I made earlier in the week. Nearly as good as gooseberry crumble which I've not had for years


Must admit can't wait for our rhubarb to be ready for harvesting


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Apr 2021)

I have always got spare bananas and they always end up in smoothies.

I am going to give this a go. 👍


----------



## Cathryn (8 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Banana Crumble*
> *Ingredients*
> 4 large bananas
> 2 cups mixed fresh berries
> ...



I'm SO nearly up for making this but I want someone cynical to do it first


----------



## mistyoptic (8 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I do savoury crumbles too. Swap the sugar for cheese and herbs...works as a topping instead of pastry for most pies, particularly fish pie. Leek, mushroom and feta crumble really good too


Oh, yes! We do this too. Mrs optic does a very fine Lamb crumble with Cheshire cheese and herbs in the topping. A great way to use up the remains of a roast lamb


----------



## T4tomo (8 Apr 2021)

Hmmmmm Banana crumble you say.......is it one of those recipes for using up brown bananas or does it need hard ones?

I have some that have gone brown and was going to do a banana loaf/bread with them, as that's always best with mushy bananas.

Crumble with creme fraiche btw, none of your custard or double cream odd ways.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Over the last couple of years i have been making various Crumbles myself , mainly apple and when in season other fruits .
> 
> Whilst talking with one of my work customers he mentioned that every so often he made crumbles as well , which surprised me somewhat , he then asked if i had ever tried banana crumble so said no but had wanted to make one , so today's crumble baking session was one large apple and mixed fruit one and a smaller banana crumble .
> Well the banana was lovely and i will be doing another one for sure




Do you have the recipe?


----------



## vickster (8 Apr 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> Do you have the recipe?


There’s a recipe on post #14


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> Do you have the recipe?


Mine is 
3 large cooking apples and or other fruits
4 ounces flour
2 ounces light brown sugar
2 ounces of stork vegetable fat spread
2 ounces porridge oats
Gas mark 5 for 25 mins


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Apr 2021)

Rhubarb and gooseberry.


----------



## MichaelW2 (8 Apr 2021)

Goosberry gives a nice tartness to the crumble which can be counterpointed against lashings of custard.


----------



## Saluki (8 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I do savoury crumbles too. Swap the sugar for cheese and herbs...works as a topping instead of pastry for most pies, particularly fish pie. Leek, mushroom and feta crumble really good too


I do this regularly. Chicken & broccoli crumble is wonderful. Nice mushroom sauce to hold it all together.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Apr 2021)

I once had an apple crumble, where the cook had used leftover crumble mix straight from the freezer.
One problem. It wasn't crumble. It was grated parmesan.
1/10 Would not recommend.


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Apr 2021)

Thanks for suggesting savoury crumbles. Sounds like an idea for tomorrow's tea.

Re the banana thing - I can never keep them in the house long enough to be ripe enough for cooking with. I do love my bananas.


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Apr 2021)

Mango and curry crumble - make a mango and passion fruit compote, add some madras to your crumble, serve with coconut Ice cream - orgasmic


----------



## simongt (8 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Nooooo must be custard!!


Absolutely - !  But has to be proper home made with skin, not the commercial junk you get in cafes / restaurants.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

Today's crumble was a wonky mixed fruit one which was rather tasty


----------



## gom (11 Apr 2021)

My crumble rules:
1. Custard with crumble fresh from the oven, cream when it’s cold. The latter good on a cycle ride. 
2. Demerara a very good choice for the crumble mix. 
3. Never put cinnamon in an apple crumble. 
4. Overripe banana: mash & mix 50:50 with plain yogurt and a little sugar, yum-yum.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Today's crumble was a wonky mixed fruit one which was rather tasty
> 
> View attachment 583434


Very nice, although I prefer a 70:30 crumble:fruit ratio 

I tried your suggestion of banana crumble tonight. Had really ripe bananas left over and put some cinnamon in the crumble, mixed spice in the bananas (with half a cooking apple) and lots of vanilla in the custard.

My verdict: bloody divine! Thank you 👍


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2021)

Another crumble today smashed some crunchy nut cornflakes up and added to the crumble mixture. 





Then I made one plain apple crumble and a ramakin sized one with raisins , apple and a teaspoon of peanut butter in to see what it's like.


----------



## T4tomo (8 May 2021)

I made a savoury crumble the other week, inspired by this thread! Chicken Mushroom bacon leek and creme fraiche, with porridge oats added to the crumble


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

I'm having crack at a rhubarb and banana crumble later.

I got rhubarb and a job lot of bananas on yellow sticker earlier in the week, so almost seems rude not to...


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

And I'm reporting back to say that it was just sooooooo gooooooood 

Will admit I was sceptical about putting bananas in a crumble, because my experiences of bananas in things like jams and chutneys hasn't exactly been terribly stellar. But I'm definitely won over by this and will be making it again.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2021)

Just managed to pick enough rhubarb to use in a crumble


----------



## jayonabike (23 May 2021)

I bbq a lot, once the main cook is done I often chuck a crumble on the bbq while we eat dinner. 
This was pear and blackberry


----------



## Eziemnaik (27 May 2021)

Plum crumble is


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Plum crumble is



Plum crumble is one of my favourites. But then I do have plenty of plum trees in the garden. 

I'm off in a bit to see if the organic veg chap has any rhubarb. I fancy another rhubarb and banana crumble.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2021)

Just sitting here with a rhubarb crumble cooking in the oven taking in the wafting smell


----------



## Tribansman (8 Jun 2021)

I've got a bunch of about-to-go-off bananas and I'm wondering what to pair them with this time after my (delicious) banana and apple crumble a while back. I'm thinking either rhubarb, blackberries, pineapple or blueberries (or a combination thereof)....

And should it be custard, cream or ice cream 

What do you crumble aficionados reckon?


----------



## figbat (8 Jun 2021)

Pear crumble is the king of crumbles. Close royal family include rhubarb and apple, especially a caramel apple (yes, new-tangled but so good). Any crumble is nobility though. Custard is a must although as a kid we had them with evaporated milk, which I recall being heavenly.


----------



## PK99 (8 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Plum crumble is one of my favourites. But then I do have plenty of plum trees in the garden.
> 
> I'm off in a bit to see if the organic veg chap has any rhubarb. I fancy another rhubarb and banana crumble.



Try Plum and Rhubarb.

Did one on Sunday. Last year's plums from the freezer and freshly picked rhubarb.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2021)

PK99 said:


> Try Plum and Rhubarb.
> 
> Did one on Sunday. Last year's plums from the freezer and freshly picked rhubarb.



I'm an inveterate yellow stickerer.  So, pray, exactly where am I going to find the freezer space to put plums? 

But actually, that does sound rather nice.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jun 2021)

I have absolutely got to plant some rhubarb


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I've got a bunch of about-to-go-off bananas and I'm wondering what to pair them with this time after my (delicious) banana and apple crumble a while back. I'm thinking either rhubarb, blackberries, pineapple or blueberries (or a combination thereof)....
> 
> And should it be custard, cream or ice cream
> 
> What do you crumble aficionados reckon?



Only tried so far with apple , can't wait to try it with some rhubarb and custard off course


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> I have absolutely got to plant some rhubarb



Do it soon as not meant to harvest for first couple of years


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2021)

Just chopped up some apricots up and added a crumble topping


----------



## Eziemnaik (18 Jun 2021)

Just tried loquat crumble... wunderbar!


----------



## figbat (18 Jun 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Just tried loquat crumble... wunderbar!


I've had to look up what a loquat is - sounds delicious!


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Jun 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> I have absolutely got to plant some rhubarb


I got a plant last year. It's going great guns.

It doesn't need to be in a vegetable plot - mine's in the front garden & no-one seems to have noticed that it's not a flower :-)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2021)

Just put a nectarine and summer fruit crumble in the oven


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2021)

Rhubarb stewing in the pan ready for a crumble and the finished article.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2021)

Had two rather ripe bananas so made a crumble with them . 






Also got given some red gooseberrys so will do the same with them.


----------



## Poacher (7 Aug 2021)

SiL gave us some red goosegogs.




What to do with them, the easy option of just stewing and serving with Greek yoghourt which is going spare, make a crumble, or look for a Hairy Berry ™ recipe. Decided on crumble. Next decision, use Magimix or fingers, as taught me by my dear mama. Fingers are marginally easier to clean, so decision made. Used Tamasin Day-Lewis's quantities, despite feeling she's a bit heavy on the butter (225g flour, 170g butter, 85g sugar).
No sugar in the gooseberries, as they were just about sweet enough. Four minutes on medium in the microwave, covered, to get them started before covering with the crumble mix. Photo makes the top look paler (and curiously like cauliflower!) than it actually was.
Absolutely delicious, but I've made a note to reduce the butter proportion next time.


----------



## Poacher (19 Aug 2021)

Proportion of butter duly reduced, now 230g flour, 130g butter and 85g demerara sugar, much better!
Remains of last night's plum crumble. (Lidl had punnets of "tree-ripened" plums on offer last weekend.)
Next one is likely to be free brambles, possibly with apples from a wayside tree I noticed a few days ago - good excuse for a ride!


----------



## Poacher (22 Aug 2021)

Still experimenting with reducing the butter proportion. This is the result of a bramble (blackberry) foray along the banks of the Trent, away from road pollution. In about 30 minutes I collected _more _than enough for 3 crumbles. Two portions of fruit are in the freezer for my sister-in-law, this one is our reward - a four portion delight.
After pumping up the front wheel of the Brompton, the valve parted company with the tube. I took what little advantage could be claimed to fit a new Schwalbe Contact Urban to replace the 10+ years old Marathon. It feels sprightlier!


----------



## Poacher (1 Sep 2021)

Arrived late at Heckington car boot on Monday (third car boot of the morning!). One trader was starting to pack away but had 4 punnets (500gm each?) of greengages at 50p per punnet. I reached for one and he said "Do you want all 4 for a quid?". Well, why not? After picking through them, giving the best to our neighbours , and using the bruised/split ones for _this _crumble, there are still plenty for eating raw (delicious!) or making another, even bigger crumble, or possibly a pot of jam. Decisions, decisions!
I'm sure many folk assume they're unripe, just because they're green; our neighbour didn't even know what they were!


----------



## figbat (1 Sep 2021)

Wife came home from her mother’s house the other day having harvested a load of apples, raspberries and blackberries from her garden. So good no sugar was needed in the filling.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2021)

Poacher said:


> Arrived late at Heckington car boot on Monday (third car boot of the morning!). One trader was starting to pack away but had 4 punnets (500gm each?) of greengages at 50p per punnet. I reached for one and he said "Do you want all 4 for a quid?". Well, why not? After picking through them, giving the best to our neighbours , and using the bruised/split ones for _this _crumble, there are still plenty for eating raw (delicious!) or making another, even bigger crumble, or possibly a pot of jam. Decisions, decisions!
> I'm sure many folk assume they're unripe, just because they're green; our neighbour didn't even know what they were!
> View attachment 607124



Greengage jam, deffo!

Equal quantities fruit (stoned) to sugar. Leave overnight as is, then make jam as per usual. The sugar will draw out enough moisture from the fruit that you won't need to bother adding any water.


----------



## KnittyNorah (1 Sep 2021)

I have discovered a wonderful way of getting jars of home-made jam, ready-to-bake crumbles and other similar fruity goodies, without any of the usual faff of growing, picking, boiling, jarring, soaking, etc. 
I simply make a careful note of where the best eg sloe harvest is to be found, on my bike rides along towpaths, woodland cycle tracks and teeny-tiny lanes _and tell my next-door neighbour. _I already have a jar of bramble jam he made at the weekend, have been promised sloe gin for christmas and a 'range' of wild fruit chutneys are expected in the next few weeks now I've also located a couple of crab-apple trees ...


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> I have discovered a wonderful way of getting jars of home-made jam, ready-to-bake crumbles and other similar fruity goodies, without any of the usual faff of growing, picking, boiling, jarring, soaking, etc.
> I simply make a careful note of where the best eg sloe harvest is to be found, on my bike rides along towpaths, woodland cycle tracks and teeny-tiny lanes _and tell my next-door neighbour. _I already have a jar of bramble jam he made at the weekend, have been promised sloe gin for christmas and a 'range' of wild fruit chutneys are expected in the next few weeks now I've also located a couple of crab-apple trees ...



Well, that's one way of going about it 

I prefer to keep my foraging spots close to my chest - had a pannier of apples the other evening.


----------



## Poacher (2 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Greengage jam, deffo!
> 
> Equal quantities fruit (stoned) to sugar. Leave overnight as is, then make jam as per usual. The sugar will draw out enough moisture from the fruit that you won't need to bother adding any water.


Good call. 625 gm fruit, same of white granulated sugar. Four small jars (is that all?!). Looks like being a very firm set.
Basic error - started cooking with the plums just halved after stoning; late decision to go for smaller pieces led to some panicked scissor work in the pan! Makes a change from my usual output of mango chutney (five 1lb jars made yesterday) and marmalade.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

Poacher said:


> Good call. 625 gm fruit, same of white granulated sugar. Four small jars (is that all?!). Looks like being a very firm set.
> Basic error - started cooking with the plums just halved after stoning; late decision to go for smaller pieces led to some panicked scissor work in the pan! Makes a change from my usual output of mango chutney (five 1lb jars made yesterday) and marmalade.
> View attachment 607260



Looks good.  Greengage jam is lovely on buttered brioche 

Another chutney & marmalade maker here.  

Recently acquired a job lot of oranges and limes on yellow sticker, made one batch of orange & lime, and one batch of lime & ginger. There is a promising quantity of green tomatoes in the garden that are earmarked for chutney. Likewise bramley apples.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Sep 2021)

Apple and blackberry for me as the flavours are rich/deep and has a sharpness which i think would be lacking using bananas, would lack texture as well. I like making cheesecakes too with cream and more cream!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2021)

Today's crumble contained scrumped plums , fallen apples and some rhubarb


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2021)

Today it's a scrumped fruit crumble including apples , plums and blackberries


----------



## Eziemnaik (18 Sep 2021)

Always felt 1+2+2+1 ratio of sugar, butter, flour and oatmeal is the best.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2021)

I picked up some rhubarb on sticker in Tesco this arvo. Guess where that's going to end up?  Will throw in a windfall Bramley or three as well, and maybe a banana...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2021)

Always check your apples when making a crumble


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Always check your apples when making a crumble
> View attachment 612660



Free, extra, protein, surely!


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Free, extra, protein, surely!



It's better than finding half of one...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Free, extra, protein, surely!


Or someone else eating your portion


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's better than finding half of one...



Surely it depends where, how and by whom the other half is found ... and whether you have already eaten any of the dish yourself LOL!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2021)

Today's apple and berry crumble included some smashed up ginger nuts


----------



## Poacher (27 Oct 2021)

We start every weekday with porridge and fruit. During the summer this includes half a nectarine each. These have been out of stock for a few weeks, so I was delighted to find a couple of punnets about 12 days ago in a local Sainsbury, reduced in price to 74p. Mrs Poacher has often warned me that nectarines this late in the season will be as hard as Drago's biceps and go rotten from the inside.
Of course, she's right. We persevered for a while, until I realised that she was loading my bowl with all the nectarine I'd carefully prepared for us both. I'm loath to throw away even imperfectly good food, so yesterday I cut the remaining three into small pieces, complete with tough skin, and stewed them gently with some demerara sugar. Still rather bland, so I added some cubes of unsweetened apple sauce from the freezer (normally kept as a side for grilled mackerel, but that didn't happen), and some amaretto soaked sultanas. A master stroke, though I say so myself. Anyway, the resulting crumble was absolutely delicious, albeit on the sweet side.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2021)

@Poacher that crumble sounds lush


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2021)

Would a prune crumble be right ?


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

Just enough rhubarb for a crumble today


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2022)

First freshly picked blackberries of 2022 have been added to an apple crumble which has just been placed in the oven


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2022)

I like the crumble more than i like the fillings…is that ok??


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2022)

Blackberry and rhubarb crumble in the oven cooking


----------



## annedonnelly (31 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Blackberry and rhubarb crumble in the oven cooking



Your blackberries are early. We're starting to see a few ripening here but not enough to do anything other than eat them straight off the bush.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Your blackberries are early. We're starting to see a few ripening here but not enough to do anything other than eat them straight off the bush.



Been picking from hedgerows for last 3 weeks and like you say early. 

Although some bushes are nowhere near ready


----------



## Hover Fly (4 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> I like the crumble more than i like the fillings…is that ok??



Completely wrong, personally I used to pick the bits of grit off. Not had a crumble forced on me for years.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Aug 2022)

Thanks to this thread, I thinking of growing some rhubarb, so I can make crumbles.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2022)

Apple and mixed berries crumble just placed in the oven


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

Apple and mixed berries crumble just placed in the oven


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Apple and mixed berries crumble just placed in the oven



Is there a rent in the space-time continuum here?


----------

